# Secondary Infertility and the financial side



## rosesjoy (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Ladies 

If anyone can offer me any help with this it would be gratefully received. I have been TTC #2 for 18 months (different partner) and so far all our results are okay.
We've been told by our consultant that we will probably be put on clomide. This is the best outcome for us as we don't want to do IVF.
However I was really upset to discover yesterday we will have to wait four months for our next appointment and the strain is really taking its toll.

We were thinking of going private so we can be seen quicker but a nurse advised us to be v careful as we'd end up paying for 'everything' if we did that and we have limited funds.
What I don't understand is, other than the initial consultation and possibly Clomid, what else we would have to pay for? Has anyone had a similar experience?

Thanks
xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I haven't gone private for clomid, but I can only go on what I had done through the NHS.  I know TTC is hard, I tried for 4 years before we had IVF, but 4 months is not really that long in the grand scheme of things.  You also have said that all tests are OK, so you are most probably ovulating anyway I presume?

Firstly you would be be put on clomid for 3 to 6 months or even longer.  I had to have a monthly scan every month for 6 months and a blood test after the first couple of months of clomid to check that it was working.  I would think that the total cost including a consultation would be about a £1000.

If money isn't an issue then by all means go ahead with private treatment and I could also be totally wrong on cost.  There is an actual clomid thread on here, so perhaps post there, as I sure someone will have more up to date information then me.

Good luck.

X


----------



## rosesjoy (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply staceysm - it's helpful to know x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Rosesjoy, I had IUI and Clomid [artificial insemination] following a diagnosis of unexplained secondary infertility at The Lister in London. This cost me about £1,000 each cycle. As far as I can remember, the consultation was about £200, the Clomid was about £20 and the rest of the cost was for scans and for the actual procedure ["washing" the semen sample and the actual insemination]. The current price list show £205 for the initial consultation and £645 for a monitored cycle [i.e. regular scans ... from what I remember Lister liked to see you every few days as opposed to the NHS's one scan a month] so with the Clomid costing about £20, you'd be looking at £870 but obviously these are London prices.


----------

